# Water in Push Pole



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

I've got some water in my Stiffy Hybrid. It's only 2 years old, and I'm a little bummed to have to deal with this already. I need to determine which end the water is coming in. I would presume it's the foot, but I do stake off sometimes so it could be the point. I tried rubbing some dawn on it and putting it in the sun, hoping it would foam up..but no luck. 

Ideas?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Feather Thrower said:


> I've got some water in my Stiffy Hybrid. It's only 2 years old, and I'm a little bummed to have to deal with this already. I need to determine which end the water is coming in. I would presume it's the foot, but I do stake off sometimes so it could be the point. I tried rubbing some dawn on it and putting it in the sun, hoping it would foam up..but no luck.
> 
> Ideas?


Put it on each end and let it sit in the sun for a few hours and see if it will weep out of either end.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just recently replaced the spike end on my extreme to fix the issue.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

It's not much water and it doesn't leak out on either end.. Probably just a very small pin hole somewhere


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

there's been quite a few posts on "pushpole repair" and that's what's needed if you have water.... The two most likely sources of leaks are joints (particularly where your fork or point are glued into place) or a small crack somewhere. I'd do a search for pushpole repair or similar topics since I know it's been talked about over and over.....

The hardest part with a small leak is finding it's exact location (and I'd very much doubt you're dealing with a "pinhole"). You've already tried leaving it out in the sun but you'll need to do that several times with one end down or another - then lay out the pole level and turn it several times as it warms up. You're not going to see bubbles or water drops unless you've got a lot of water... What you will see is a bit o moisture at a joint or at one end or the other. If you work your hands over the pole you'll feel it before you see it... Hope this helps. 

If you're able to locate the leak and not able to find the repair info on this site come back and I'll walk you through how I've repaired quite a few poles over the years. I keep at least three pushpoles ready to go and have been repairing or setting them up since the mid-seventies. Years ago we'd buy fiberglass poles from the electric company, make our own fork and point - then epoxy it up. Lots of trial and error going on way back then....


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You might try applying a material at each joint that would show the moisture leaving the leak. Perhaps it is so slow it evaporates so quickly you can not see it. Apply some baby powder or one layer of TP. Might be just enough to reveal the spot. Then see the post on six-10 epoxy and repair it.


----------

